# Finishing Ribs



## badjackson (Apr 22, 2016)

So, I currently have 3 racks in my Brinkmann Trailmaster LE horizontal. I've had them on since 10 am, it's now almost 4:15. 
They have been below 230° the whole time, but they aren't done. How do I get them "Finished" without making them tough??? 
Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2016)

Wrap in foil with a bit of liquid for 30 minutes.


----------



## badjackson (Apr 22, 2016)

Ok, I'll have to try that next time. 
These turned out better than my 1st 3 attempts with this smoker. 
I give them a B, not as tender as when I cheated & used the oven (before I bought a smoker) but not as tough as last year. 
Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2016)

Are you opposed to the 3-2-1 Method? At 225, it's a consistent 6 hours to tender nearly fall off the bone ribs. See below...JJ

*Smoked Ribs as easy as 3-2-1*

A full rack of Spare Ribs will take about 6 hours at 225*F...The 3-2-1 smoked rib recipe is a good way to smoke ribs and tends to turn out perfect ribs every time whether you are using the meatier Full rack spare rib or the Saint Louis cut. Baby Back ribs use a 2-2-1 method. The ribs are smoked at 225 - 250 degrees for best results...
The 3 stands for the 3 hours that you initially smoke the ribs with nothing but your favorite rub on them and some smoke with your favorite hardwood such as hickory, apple, pecan, etc. After the 3 hours you remove the ribs and quickly double wrap them in heavy duty foil.. just before you seal them up add some Foiling Juice or Apple Juice and close the foil leaving some room around the ribs for the steam to be able to flow around the meat and the juice to braise the meat which Flavors/Tenderizes it.

The ribs cook in the smoker wrapped for 2 hours undisturbed. There is no need for Smoke at this point... After 2 hours remove the ribs from the smoker, unwrap, saving any juices in the foil, and place back into the smoker for the final 1 hour, with smoke if you wish.This firms them up, creates a nice Bark and finishes the cooking process. You can add a glaze or sauce at this point if you like. The meat will be pretty close to fall off the bone and be extremely juicy, tender and flavorful...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2016)

As Case said foiling with liquid will give you very tender ribs.

Al


----------

